
If Facebook is a virtual nation, it’s a tyrannical one - mbrubeck
http://blog.backupify.com/2010/06/24/if-facebook-is-a-virtual-nation-its-a-tyrannical-one/
======
wmeredith
I couldn't agree more, and I think this will have to change if they're to
survive for the long run and not becoe the next MySpace or GeoCities. I wrote
an article about this a couple of weeks ago.

Digital Sharecropping and The Future of Social Media:
[http://voltagecreative.com/articles/digital-sharecropping-
so...](http://voltagecreative.com/articles/digital-sharecropping-social-
media/)

------
klous
Agree with the point of there being no Facebook constitution or guaranteed
rights, but with the line: "You’re a Facebook customer, not a Facebook
citizen", I thought advertisers are the customer and the 500 million fb users
are the product.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Advertisers pay the corporate government of Facebookistan handsomely for
privileged access to its willingly captive (the most lucrative kind of
captive) population of consumers.

